# Can I use my wine equipment for making beer?



## abefroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Can I use my wine equipment for making beer?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 2, 2010)

If you make beer from kits yes, but I' buy a different primary bucket. Plastic holds odors and tastes that you don,t want transfered ot your wine.


----------

